# Seeking Info on Belmont County Strip Mine Lakes/Ponds



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello,

I'm originally from the small town of Blaine on old route 40 in Belmont County. I have lived in Maryland for many years.

The Wheeling Creek that flowed through Blaine and under the viaduct used to be a bright orange color from the sulfur of the coal mines. It's now cleared up, and I'm curious about the fish in it. I will drop a line in it sometime, but not during the August dog days.

I used to fish in strip mines when I was a kid, and I am told that some strip mine lakes have lunker bass. 

I would greatly appreciate any info on fishing in strip mines in Belmont County.

Thanks much, and tight lines.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is the name and phone number for the Belmont County game protector. He can help with the info your looking for.

Brian Baker

1-740-589-9981

Happy fishin...


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the Belmont County official...

N8ALS ???

I am W3ICM...and I was K8GOV out of Blaine...first license in 1957...

73,

Fred


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Blaine if you talk to Brian, also ask him about his musky and turkey hot spots . And then (if you would) pm me. I would like for him to see my truck or boat parked in his spot and then we could have a little chat. Seriosly though Brian can put you on some fish, known him since he was a little punk and overpaid him when he worked for me LOL. Tell him I said Hi if you talk to him.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

i'VE FISHED MOST OF THEM PONDS AND LAKES BACK IN THE LATE 80'S. THEY WERE FULL OF HUGE BASS AND EVEN LURE STRIKING CATFISH, SOME EVEN HAD SMALLIES. I RETURNED THERE MANY TIMES AND NOTICED THE WATER STILL MAY LOOK THE SAME, MOST NICE SIZE FISH ARE GONE, ACTUALLY COULDNT EVEN GET A BITE AT TIMES. I HEARD THAT PEOPLE WERE KEEPING THEIR CATCH AND TELLIN THEIR FRIENDS WHERE THEY ARE AT. TRY AND GET SOME SATELITE IMAGTRY FROM AROUND LAFFERTY, THE SPEEDWAY ETC. THERES A FEW OUTTA THE WAY NICE PONDS LEFT.


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

buzzedredneck said:


> i'VE FISHED MOST OF THEM PONDS AND LAKES BACK IN THE LATE 80'S. THEY WERE FULL OF HUGE BASS AND EVEN LURE STRIKING CATFISH, SOME EVEN HAD SMALLIES. I RETURNED THERE MANY TIMES AND NOTICED THE WATER STILL MAY LOOK THE SAME, MOST NICE SIZE FISH ARE GONE, ACTUALLY COULDNT EVEN GET A BITE AT TIMES. I HEARD THAT PEOPLE WERE KEEPING THEIR CATCH AND TELLIN THEIR FRIENDS WHERE THEY ARE AT. TRY AND GET SOME SATELITE IMAGTRY FROM AROUND LAFFERTY, THE SPEEDWAY ETC. THERES A FEW OUTTA THE WAY NICE PONDS LEFT.


Thanks much...

But I can't recall the speedway location...

Hanna Coal dug some deep strip mines in that area...

I searched Google Earth and located what appears to be a strip mine lake just east of the Barcamp...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Years ago I used to fish a pit that was behind the mall in St. Clairsville, we caught some average LM and gills in there, we had a great time in the mid 80s fishing these pits in the area, never caught any monsters but as kids in our mid teens we had a blast.


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello...

I was able to locate some possible spots from the postings here, and the private messages. 

The topo maps on topozone.com helped a great deal because they have the highways and the small bodies of water. 

Thanks to everyone...

Blaine Fred


----------

